# How do I fry those lindt chocolate balls



## dawson (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys

Im a total newbie when it comes to cooking so go easy on me, tried to do a search on this topic so if it has already been covered just post me a quick link.

I was in cape town at a restaurant called Beluga, just thought I would give credit where credit is due because the dessert there was mind blowing, I had fried chocolate balls, now this brought me back to a conversation I had with a friend that said she put the lindt balls in the microwave for just a few seconds and the balls would melt in your mouth.

I have a anniversary coming up tomorrow and it would be a great surprise if i could make something similar. 

Just thought I would ask and see if anyone had any tips or advice.

Thanks


----------



## mrsho (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey! I also went to Beluga and am wondering the same thing... Did you manage to find a recipe?  Thanks


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Perhaps you need to freeze them first and then fry.  The idea reminds me of deep- fried candy bars you find at some of the fairs or deep-fried ice cream.  I'll be watching this thread to see if anyone has a more definitive answer because the idea is making my mouth water -- sounds like an amazing desert treat!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Absolutely- freeze them rock-hard first. This is also how they make deep-fried ice cream balls.

Choose a batter that is light and fries very quickly, in a minute or two at most. I'm no expert on frying, but the oil should probably be pretty hot so the batter fries almost at once. The less time the item spends in the oil, the less time your chocolate has to melt.

Good luck!


----------

